# Training at home



## Concreteguy (Mar 21, 2020)

I went out and purchased  20,30 and 40lb dumbells. I have a flat bench and I also ordered a hanging two arm sling to do abbs from.

What are you guys doing?


----------



## pitshack (Mar 21, 2020)

Just dropped $1200 on a squat rack, bench, crappy bar, dumbell handles, ez curl bar and 500lbs in weight. Probably gonna buy a cheap cable machine and some handles today. I had a grand saved for a fireworks event scheduled for this weekend, which got cancelled, so it didn't hurt too bad. I've been tossing around the idea of a home gym since I became a home owner last year and this just provided the impetus.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 22, 2020)

I should have ordered some home equipment last week but I haven't but I will see what I can get online now. I only have 1 db that weighs 7.5kg so I definitely need something else to improve my workouts. I can also use furniture if I need to but I am fine with 1 pair of light db's, some bands and using my bodyweight. 

I don't really care about big weights whilst I am stuck at home. So progressive overload isn't that much of a concern but I will be doing push ups most days and I want to see how many I can do in 1 set by the end of this so I will be progressing in that way. My plan is to use this time to get my cardiovascular fitness up, increase my flexibility and overall agility. Each session will be about sweating my arse off and getting pumped. Combine that with a nutritious diet with controlled calories and I will tighten up nicely. Then later on when I can train properly I will start upping calories and increasing doses I will put on some quality muscle. 

I have a trapped nerve in my back but today decided to do my first home workout since self isolation. The pain is fairly bad but once I got warmed up my back was ok. I had the windows closed in my apartment and they actually steamed up because I really went for it. Pretty much constant training with next to no breaks. I was a mess by the end of it but feel good now. Training was very basic and included all bodyparts...

Loads of push ups (approx 200) with different hand positions.
Unilateral DB... rear delt raises, back rows (medium and low), shoulder presses, front raises, lateral raises, chest press, chest flyes, bi-cep curls, tri-cep extensions, concentration curls, hammer curls, skull crushers, squats, stiff leg deadlifts, walking lunges, calf raises.
Ab work for 10 mins.
Stretches and rumble rolling.

There was no real order to the db work and I rotated bodyparts. I started with upper then moved to lower but also rotated both to finish and threw in some more push ups later on as well. Abs was a variety of movements all rotated in ran***ly. Basically all none stop because I would rotate bodyparts so as long as I controlled my breathing I could carry on going. Granted it was only with 1 x 7.5kg db but it was a hard session. I think this type of training would do everyone well in this time. I want to get my cardiovascular fitness up so this is an excellent way to do that. 

I also have an exercise bike so will start using that as well and pushing it much harder (longer) than I usually do. I will start doing some fasted training in the morning as well. Once I have 2 db's and some bands I can improve my home workouts and I will probably start splitting sessions up into upper and lower with cardio to finish. I hope everyone is ok in this awkward time.


----------



## Thermo (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm gonna endorse Kettlebellls.  I know its not sexxxy,but what a workout. Core muscles, heartrate, done right, Thermogenesis.  See what I did...

To boot, a 3k NordicTrack.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 22, 2020)

Legs at home training ideas

https://youtu.be/d58mAz-MAcI


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 22, 2020)

pitshack said:


> Just dropped $1200 on a squat rack, bench, crappy bar, dumbell handles, ez curl bar and 500lbs in weight. Probably gonna buy a cheap cable machine and some handles today. I had a grand saved for a fireworks event scheduled for this weekend, which got cancelled, so it didn't hurt too bad. I've been tossing around the idea of a home gym since I became a home owner last year and this just provided the impetus.



Sounds wonderful! Could you post some pics as it comes together?


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 22, 2020)

Total body with bands

[ame]https://youtu.be/6OKabeZ7h_8[/ame]


----------



## pitshack (Mar 22, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> Sounds wonderful! Could you post some pics as it comes together?



Here you go. Just had 2 friends over and had a killer squat and deadlift workout!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 22, 2020)

For at least two weeks, I'm taking a break. I still have access to a gym but I need the rest to recover and heal a few nagging sore spots. I say EVERY week that I'm taking a break and never do. I have a good reason now.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 23, 2020)

pitshack said:


> Here you go. Just had 2 friends over and had a killer squat and deadlift workout!



NICE! What you already have is all I would ever need at home to get the job done. You can get some real training done. If you can buy off season "grow" foods you wont miss a beat.


----------



## pitshack (Mar 23, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> NICE! What you already have is all I would ever need at home to get the job done. You can get some real training done. If you can buy off season "grow" foods you wont miss a beat.



Thanks dude! I'm pretty happy with it. At this point I have plenty of gear and plenty of food so I am good to go!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 24, 2020)

I kept leaving ordering home gym equipment until tonight. I am totally to blame because I knew this would happen weeks back but still never bothered thinking in the back of my head I can just use bodyweight movements. As I posted the other day I do have 1 x 7.5kg db which is obviously nothing. Although I did have a great home session the other day but I need some bands and a set of heavier db's for better workouts. 

I have been online for about 4 hours trying to sort them out. I live in a very expensive country and the prices for such things are ridiculous. I am from a much cheaper country and order online all the time so just out of principle I would never pay those prices. Well some things are ok and I ended up ordering from a ******** site after 4 hours of trying.

On one site the bowflex adjustable db's come up for $850  Other sites have 2x 40-50lb db's for $500 or over. Just completely stupid prices. I spent ages on one site that ships from China and had alsorts of good stuff in my cart (no db's) and I got to the shipping and it stated expected delivery the 10th May  That was a shame because I had lot's of good gym stuff (150lb resistance bands etc) and the site had alsorts of funny things. I was just ran***ly adding stuff like bow ties for my dog and school girl outfit for my gf 

On another site I found 2 different 15kg db's (everything else was sold out apart from 1-3kg) so I added 2 of one brand and went to pay and it stated they only had 1 in stock. So I do the same for the other brand and again only 1 in stock. Then I think shall I even just get the 2 different brands (totally different shapes) and I go to do that and one sells out  Another site I got 2x 40lb db's for 50 euro each and I put all the details in and it stated 200 euro for shipping and it's also possible they may cancel my order. I was starting to lose it after filling my cart with various things on another site and going through to the end and it stating it can't ship at this time. Plus you have to create accounts on some of these sites and put all your details in before you find any of this out. On another one I added a 30kg barbell and it was the same thing and no shipping available. I have finally found a site based in my country and I have added some resistance bands and amino powders and finally paid and that should be fine. No db's as they were all sold out but I am happy with what I have as at least it's something  It came up after I paid about coronavirus and shipping and I thought here we go but thankfully it stated it could just be delayed by 2-3 days so no big deal at all. Let's hope they get to me with no issues!


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 24, 2020)

Same in the states. I'm in NJ and ALLLLL the sporting goods are sold out in all stores. Not even bands. NOTHING! Still can't even find ass rags ((toilet paper))


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 24, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> Same in the states. I'm in NJ and ALLLLL the sporting goods are sold out in all stores. Not even bands. NOTHING! Still can't even find ass rags ((toilet paper))



Seeing this all over the world. Home training equipment is in high demand.


----------



## pitshack (Mar 25, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> Same in the states. I'm in NJ and ALLLLL the sporting goods are sold out in all stores. Not even bands. NOTHING! Still can't even find ass rags ((toilet paper))



I'm in Jersey as well. There is a small fitness equipment shop near where I work that never even looked like it was open half the time. I drove past it this morning and it is cleaned out!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 25, 2020)

pitshack said:


> I'm in Jersey as well. There is a small fitness equipment shop near where I work that never even looked like it was open half the time. I drove past it this morning and it is cleaned out!



People all over the world are taking this as a valuable lesson and building their own home training centers. God forbid this crisis continues or happens again having your own gym is a great backup plan.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 26, 2020)

My buddy used to have his own gym but he sold it. I have just been doing push ups and pull ups.


----------



## Viking (Mar 28, 2020)

I took this time to have a complete break from training. It doesn't look like gyms will open up anytime soon so I will have to start training at home. Well my brother has a small home gym so I can use that. I am lucky because I have nothing!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 2, 2020)

I posted this in my log but will put it here as well as it's a lot of info on my current home training. The volume is very high but I just personally do that when first getting back into training as I like to push things. I would recommend most ease back into training if it's been awhile. Moving forward I will probably split things into 2 halves (upper and lower days).

There is absolutely no reason why we can't all get good results in this period. Obviously in a perfect world we would all have home gyms full of great equipment and lot's of free weights. I think we can all maintain most of our size and improve body composition over the next few weeks/months. We could even grow if we put the effort in but as I have already posted my goal is to lean up and improve my cardiovascular fitness. I want to prime my body for when I have access to the gym again and I will add in hormones and put some quality muscle on. 

I have 2 types of bands and I prefer the really cheap ones (without handles) that are just pieces of elastic. They are made for yoga/pilates and I just added them to my cart because there was nothing in stock  I basically just stand on one side of the band and wrap it around my hand and can perform pretty much everything like that. For rowing movements I used 2 bands and put them through a lock on my window and can perform various standing rows like that. After the bands I use my db and also bodyweight movements. My 2nd to last workout included...

Resistance Band shoulder stretches, shoulder presses, front raises, lateral raises, bi-cep curls, hammer curls, standing tri-cep extensions (2 variations), rear delt raises, back rows (high, medium and low).
DB back rows, bi-cep curls, hammer curls, concentration curls, overhead tri-cep extensions, skull crushers, squats, stiff leg deadlifts, split squats, calf raises.
Push Ups.
Stretches.
Cardio.

Today I done similar but no push ups. 

For calves on both days I done some unilateral sets going from right to left and repeated with no rest. Then I done 2 feet at a time for very high reps. Literally over 200 reps for 1 or 2 sets. I play about and the burn is crazy. I will do reps were I squeeze and hold at the top for a few secs then swop over to ones were I squeeze but don't hold and come back down and to a tibialis raise so bring my toes up off the floor and squeeze. Then I will do reps were I don't come fully back down (touch the floor) and I always play about with rep speed through the giant set. Basically changing it up after every 10-20 reps but never resting. My calves were sore for days after the 1st session and looked much fuller. I don't have any steps in my apartment (could use a book) but I will go outside on the stairs and do some on there to get a good negative stretch some days.

Now a key thing I am doing is utilizing cardio to train my legs. You will definitely be able to hold onto leg fullness by doing this if you don't have access to db's/barbells. I will also start doing days with many sets of squats to failure to hit my legs hard. But I have an exercise bike at home and if you do you can use it to your advantage. My bike has 32 levels to give an indication. The first day I done 30 mins cardio but for 20 mins straight I cycled on level 32 at a steady/slow pace. That was brutal but manageable even for me were my fitness isn't the best right now. My legs when I got off were super pumped and felt like I had done a hard session with weights.

Now my 2nd approach is amazing and I recommend you all do the same. It's simply HIT training but you get what you put in. Meaning for the working periods you need to put everything into it. I done 4 blasts for 30 secs which may not sound much but it was harder than the most brutal leg sessions I do. The key is the resistance and pushing through the pain. The key is your all out blasts and putting everything into them like you would a working set with weights. Do them like someone has a gun to your head and you have to put everything you have into them. The resting period isn't important you simply want to get your heart rate down but don't rush yourself. When I felt ready I would wait until 20 secs past the minute so let's say 8:20 as an example. I would start pedalling fast at that time and would get the resistance up to level 32 by 8:30 and then it would be all out until about 9:00. Then I would come down to about level 8 but later on it was more like 5 due to the pain. This is about working your legs and not so much cardiovascular fitness. I didn't fail because of my cardio I failed simply due to my legs. So you don't have to do this over and over just go in as hard as you can and after 4-8 blasts call it a day. I was practically crying at the end and when I got off the bike I couldn't stand up properly. Obviously it's the 1st time in ages I have done this so I will get better each time but literally do it until you are crying in pain. My legs were so pumped and felt like I had just done a triple drop set with hack squats.


----------



## koolio (Apr 3, 2020)

I live down the street from the hospital....they have a walking trail with various exercise apparatus....I can do chins, inverted rows, dips, close grip push ups, reverse grip chins for biceps....there is nothing for squats though so I just do a couple hundred free hand squats...


----------



## woody (Apr 4, 2020)

i bought a cheap multi bench and 2 20lb and 2 40lb dumbells.. forgot how expensive weights are.. tried to look at offer up and they are price gouging shitty old equipment...hard to motivate yourself to workoujt from home


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 6, 2020)

I struggle to get motivated for training at home. Hopefully they open the gyms again very soon.


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 6, 2020)

*Nice*

Look good
Enviable:love1:


----------



## striffe (Apr 11, 2020)

I haven't done anything and decided to have a break from training. This is going to go on longer than first thought so I will have to start lifting again. I see most are just lifting weights. Does anyone on here do calisthenics?


----------



## Thermo (Apr 13, 2020)

Thermo said:


> I'm gonna endorse Kettlebellls.  I know its not sexxxy,but what a workout. Core muscles, heartrate, done right, Thermogenesis.  See what I did...
> 
> To boot, a 3k NordicTrack.



Not at home....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV3yKMh3HVA


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 14, 2020)

no equipment needed
[ame]https://youtu.be/3RuPQ9VW_x8[/ame]


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 14, 2020)

I envy the equipment


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 14, 2020)

https://youtu.be/BsR-I_P_gOM

This is pretty good for home training?LEGS. Truth be told I've been doing this for leg day and most of the moves I'm doing with zero weight.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey I'm still pounding away in my basement with the bands and dumbbells. How are you guys doing?


----------



## AGGRO (May 3, 2020)

I have started training in my garden. Nothing intense but it feels good to be active again. I can't see gym's opening anytime soon so it's better than nothing.


----------



## bbuck (May 4, 2020)

Been doing what I have since this began with my bands, body weights, hill running. The governor put out his reopening plan and minimum 6 weeks tile gyms reopen at 50% capacity. And for full capacity they will need a vaccine according to him. We will see.


----------



## koolio (May 7, 2020)

Here it is may 7 and the gyms in Ohio are still closed....I've been doing nothing more than push ups and free squats along with some band work....this sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## Barn1234 (May 11, 2020)

Only really been able to do light dumbbell and kettlebell work to blast the whole body. Bought some bands which have been good, but push ups till failure have been great too!! 

Hate to say it but actually have started to enjoy running now too.

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 15, 2020)

Pretty much everywhere here is open now so all the shops, salons, bars, restaurants and gyms. The overriding thought in my head when training the 1st day was there is no way the gym should have been closed this long. There was a limit for the people allowed in each room, cleaning products everywhere, hand sanitizer, clear walkways, spaced out machines etc. I go from that to walking outside past a restaurant and I see 4 people sat on a small table right next to each other. Whilst I don't necessary disagree with that it's just beyond stupid the different rules from place to place. There is suppose to be a 2 metre rule everywhere but that would most restaurants unable to open as even if just 2 people were sat opposite eachother that is less than 2 metres apart so they seem to have just forgotten the rule for them. I have been to the gym 3 times now at different times (7am, 3pm and 8pm) and it's been empty every day. I am definitely going to make the most of things now though and I feel bad for everyone else.


----------

